# Does anybody know the true recipe for



## Rocco2010 (Feb 27, 2017)

biscotti?
Some recipes ask for butter in it,and some do not.Can you help I'm looking
for the original recipe.Many thanks in advance,rocco.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi Rocco.  "The original recipe"????  There isn't just one.  

Biscotti probably has as many recipes as there are cooks in Italy.

Pick a recipe and make it.  If you like it, you're all set.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 27, 2017)

Nonnas Biscotti cookie with butter

  Biscotti by Jandee   cookie no butter

There are so many links out there it is mind boggling...  

Andy hit the nail on the head with "as many recipes as Italian cooks"...


----------



## caseydog (Feb 27, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Hi Rocco.  "The original recipe"????  There isn't just one.
> 
> Biscotti probably has as many recipes as there are cooks in Italy.
> 
> Pick a recipe and make it.  If you like it, you're all set.



Yep, there is no one "true" recipe as far as I have heard. Italian foods are often that way. The "true" recipe depends on where you live, and what your mama was taught as a girl. 

My mother, who is not a good cook, actually makes a few things really well. One of them is biscotti. I will ask her for her recipe, and post it up here. It is one of the best I've had. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Feb 27, 2017)

Here is my mom's recipe. It really is good.

375 degree oven  greased cookie sheet

1 stick butter

1cup white sugar 

3 1/4 c. all purpose flour

3 eggs

1 tablespoon baking powder

3 tablespoons Amaretto

Half bag mini chocolate chips  (optional)

in a medium bowl beat together butter, eggs sugar and flavoring until well blended. Combine flour and baking powder. Stir into egg mixture to form a heavy dough.  

To make handling easier. Refrigerate dough for one hour. Divide dough into two pieces. Form each piece into a roll as long as your cookie sheet. (Roll in a piece of wax paper to prevent sticking. ) Place dough onto the prepared cookie sheet and press down to  1/2 inch thickness. 

Bake 25-30 minutes in preheated oven until a golden brown. Remove from the cookie sheet to a wire rack to cool.  When the loaves are cool enough to handle, slice each one crosswise in 1/2 inch slices. Place slices back on cookie sheet cut side up.  Bake for an additional 7-10 minutes on each side. Slices should be lightly toasted (or darker according to your preference).

Makes approx. 4 doz.

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 28, 2017)

*CD*, you probably should post your Mom's recipe in the "*Cookies*" sub-forum, too. That way if any of us go hunting for it, at least we know which door to look behind.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 28, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *CD*, you probably should post your Mom's recipe in the "*Cookies*" sub-forum, too. That way if any of us go hunting for it, at least we know which door to look behind.



Done. It really is a good recipe. 

CD


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 2, 2017)

To the OP, I've made biscotti without butter and they were very good. Don't have recipe though. Found one in a recipe book, one of many.


----------

